# Partagas 1845



## mturnmm

So I had picked up a Partagas 1845 in a cool t00b a few weeks ago form a local, before my life really took a turn for the worse. Nothing to really worry about just the crappy economy of a recent divorce finally reared its ugly head. So, I had a few friends over and we were sitting around having adult beverages. So I fired it up.









Man, I just love the dark oily look of the wrapper. The band is a work of art by itself in my opinion. I use the punch method after light. I just use my dual purpose vector lighter my girlfriend (not the reason for my divorce) got me for my birthday. So the first draw on this stick is a blast of cayenne pepper, not a blast, maybe a shot. Then Mexican Chocolate like you would have on a cold south Texas day, maybe when its gets down to a chilly oh 85 degrees you know around Christmas time. It pretty much is like that during the first third. Then it gets kinda bland for a minute. And like a transition phase goes all earthy, leathery and a little nutty during the 2ND third. The spice came back for during the final third, but was more like black pepper instead cayenne. The Chocolate was more like a dark chocolate flavor and not quite as sweet. I was getting ready to settle in and nub this one and it went and got horribly bitter on me, just all of a sudden.

I'm guessing it could use about a year to maybe 2 of rest before it's at it's best. I needed this cigar last nite to put things in prospective. It did it's job. So, now I can can get back to putting my affairs in order. Don't go all sappy on my Brothers and Sisters I just needed to vent about some and man I feel great.

Hey y'all Have a great day Hug someone ya love....for that matter hug someone ya don't love might do ya both some good.


----------



## Black Six

mturnmm said:


> I was getting ready to settle in and nub this one and it went and got horribly bitter on me, just all of a sudden.


I've had that happen once or twice with the Black Labels, but not a regular occurrence by any means. I think your descriptions of flavor are spot-on. I like these with some strong coffee or a nice glass of bourbon.


----------



## Cigar Noob

is the 1845 a different version of the Partagas Black? I had a black once, wasn't too memorable. I think the color came off on my hands and lips. Not a fan of the overly died wrappers. I think that was the only NC Partagas I've had. Glad you were able to enjoy it and get a bit of distraction. Nice review!


----------



## KSB

mturnmm said:


> So I had picked up a Partagas 1845 in a cool t00b a few weeks ago form a local, before my life really took a turn for the worse. Nothing to really worry about just the crappy economy of a recent divorce finally reared its ugly head. So, I had a few friends over and we were sitting around having adult beverages. So I fired it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I just love the dark oily look of the wrapper. The band is a work of art by itself in my opinion. I use the punch method after light. I just use my dual purpose vector lighter my girlfriend (not the reason for my divorce) got me for my birthday. So the first draw on this stick is a blast of cayenne pepper, not a blast, maybe a shot. Then Mexican Chocolate like you would have on a cold south Texas day, maybe when its gets down to a chilly oh 85 degrees you know around Christmas time. It pretty much is like that during the first third. Then it gets kinda bland for a minute. And like a transition phase goes all earthy, leathery and a little nutty during the 2ND third. The spice came back for during the final third, but was more like black pepper instead cayenne. The Chocolate was more like a dark chocolate flavor and not quite as sweet. I was getting ready to settle in and nub this one and it went and got horribly bitter on me, just all of a sudden.
> 
> I'm guessing it could use about a year to maybe 2 of rest before it's at it's best. I needed this cigar last nite to put things in prospective. It did it's job. So, now I can can get back to putting my affairs in order. Don't go all sappy on my Brothers and Sisters I just needed to vent about some and man I feel great.
> 
> Hey y'all Have a great day Hug someone ya love....for that matter hug someone ya don't love might do ya both some good.


Very nice review. Sorry to hear about the divorice trouble. Take it from someone who has been there it does get better. Hang in there my brother!

Ken


----------



## Jay106n

The 1845 is a different cigar, the 1845 has a light colored habano wrapper, and dont come in tubes. The label has a set of wings on it. This would be a partagas black label. If it was tubo it's probably the Maximo or crystal vitola. I enjoy the partagas blacks with a dark beer on a cool night.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

How does the NC partagas compare to CC? The 898v and psd4's are one of my favorites.


----------



## Cigar Noob

different company, different tobacco. Only thing in common is the name.


----------



## WyldKnyght

^^^^

What he said, that being said I enjoy both CC and NC Partagas...


----------



## mturnmm

I'm feeling a little called out here. So, to clear things up. Here is a picture of the tube it came in.








This is a pic of the band I took off of it as I smoked it.








I will agree that I left out the moniker "Black" but the Band Says Partagas 1845 I bought it at a reputable shop in Universal City TX. Don't know what else to say. The rest was just my experience.



Jay106n said:


> The 1845 is a different cigar, the 1845 has a light colored habano wrapper, and dont come in tubes. The label has a set of wings on it. This would be a partagas black label. If it was tubo it's probably the Maximo or crystal vitola. I enjoy the partagas blacks with a dark beer on a cool night.


----------



## smokin surfer

The Partagas Black Label ripens with age. I have one 660 gigante (favorite vitola) left and its days are numbered. 




Oh, nobody's calling you out brother, just clearing things up. It's an easy mistake, as the black label does not say "black label" on it. True though, the 1845 has a golden band with an eagle crest dominating the wrapper and the lettering is in black.. I have a couple of those too I'm saving for a special occasion, very tasty as well!


----------



## mturnmm

Ok, just kinda feels that way, it you a pretty good smoke. I would like to get a couple and let them rest for a couple years. I hope I didn't offend anyone.



smokin surfer said:


> The Partagas Black Label ripens with age. I have one 660 gigante (favorite vitola) left and its days are numbered.
> 
> Oh, nobody's calling you out brother, just clearing things up. It's an easy mistake, as the black label does not say "black label" on it. True though, the 1845 has a golden band with an eagle crest dominating the wrapper and the lettering is in black.. I have a couple of those too I'm saving for a special occasion, very tasty as well!


----------



## Cigar Noob

All NC Partagas have 1845 on the label which is where the confusion is probably coming from.

Here is a pic of an 1845:


----------



## kevink

Little off topic, but I've tried a couple of the 1845's pictured above by Cigar Noob, didn't enjoy them despite resting them a month- lot of burn issues and pulled a major league baseball bat size toothpick out of one. Love the way they look though, the band is sick.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8143716811


----------



## Jay106n

Cigar Noob said:


> All NC Partagas have 1845 on the label which is where the confusion is probably coming from.
> 
> Here is a pic of an 1845:


Yep this is the Partagas 1845. It is a new release from Partagas in 2012. This is a completely different cigar than the Partagas Black Label.

I just had one of these tonight, its had about 9 months rest and is better than the one I had ROTT. It had more pepper for the first 15 minutes or so and then mellowed out. I finished it at the band point as it started to get bitter. Draw was great for the first 30 minutes, then it started to gunk up a bit so it needed a little trim. No burn issues what so ever to speak of.


----------



## zgnombies

kevink said:


> Little off topic, but I've tried a couple of the 1845's pictured above by Cigar Noob, didn't enjoy them despite resting them a month- lot of burn issues and pulled a major league baseball bat size toothpick out of one. Love the way they look though, the band is sick.
> 
> Partagas 1845 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Wow. That is massive!


----------



## RTChallenger13

kevink said:


> Little off topic, but I've tried a couple of the 1845's pictured above by Cigar Noob, didn't enjoy them despite resting them a month- lot of burn issues and pulled a major league baseball bat size toothpick out of one. Love the way they look though, the band is sick.


Good God man, you should wrap that bad boy with spent nubs, relight, and then do a review on that thing alone!


----------



## s55amgxxx

thats definitely a paratags black


----------



## deke

Jay106n said:


> The 1845 is a different cigar, the 1845 has a light colored habano wrapper, and dont come in tubes. The label has a set of wings on it. This would be a partagas black label. If it was tubo it's probably the Maximo or crystal vitola. I enjoy the partagas blacks with a dark beer on a cool night.


A friend of mine just had this cigar last weekend for a tailgate for the Michigan/Notre Dame game. He called it a Partagas Black. What the catalogs call the Partagas 1845 has a more gold label, and you read it sideways. I have a few right now. I think the 1845 is milder in body than the black, but both are good.


----------



## Merovius

thanks for the review, hope things turn around for ya!


----------



## penna stogey

I agree with Jay, a cold dark brown ale will go well with this smoke. Thanks, P-S


----------



## Jay106n

penna stogey said:


> I agree with Jay, a cold dark brown ale will go well with this smoke. Thanks, P-S


You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------

